# Sound Driver for Emachines T6212



## Patty62489 (Jun 7, 2007)

I think my daughter has uninstalled our audio driver on this computer. I read the thread about using the original disk that came with the computer to reinstall and I understand that. However, we have moved several times and I can't find this disk. Is there a place I can go to download the driver I need or am I screwed? Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Go to Gateway.com . . . enter your machine details and navigat to downloads for that model


----------



## Patty62489 (Jun 7, 2007)

simpswr said:


> Go to Gateway.com . . . enter your machine details and navigat to downloads for that model


Thank you I will try that.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T-Series&model=T6212

Go there and click on downloads, then scroll down to the audio driver


----------

